# ADEX Contest - Win a FREE ADEX (final round)



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

*Just for reference, here's a link to the previous polls:

First giveaway: <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908</a>
1st poll from 2nd contest: <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915</a>
2nd poll from 2nd contest: <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394012\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394012</a></span>*


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

lac life :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: 










YES WE CAN :cheesy: 










































































:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

let the campain begin LOL


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 3 2008, 08:08 AM~10075792
> *let the campain begin LOL
> *



:biggrin: You got it NIM


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Vote Dirty Duece! '08


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Mar 3 2008, 08:30 AM~10075880
> *Vote Dirty Duece! '08
> *


 :thumbsup: GOT MY VOTE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LIVI'N LOW (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 3 2008, 09:52 AM~10075978
> *:thumbsup:  GOT MY VOTE  :biggrin:
> *


MINE TOO GO DIRTY !!


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Mar 3 2008, 08:30 AM~10075880
> *alot of nice setups but i voted dirty duece he needs an adex  :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+Mar 3 2008, 08:52 AM~10075978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 3 2008, 09:28 AM~10076166
> *thanks homies i appreciate it i dont have a adex on my setup but if i win it will be use on this setup so vote for dirty_duece thanks again homies
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i have a feeling this will be interesting!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I voted for ya Rus!!


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Mar 3 2008, 02:43 PM~10077955
> *I voted for ya Rus!!
> *


x2 good luck russ


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Vote for Boricuacustoms. Help Ric, for a change in the Glass City!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10078420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice flyer


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 3 2008, 02:54 PM~10078568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nice flyer
> *


thankz homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Mar 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10077955
> *I voted for ya Rus!!
> *



thanks bro....... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Mar 3 2008, 02:03 PM~10078142
> *x2 good luck russ
> *



Thanks bro....I got bIg plans for It If I were to wIn. I dont have one and I need that adex!!!!!!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 

VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

now the voting gets serious lol...everyone get your friends is gonna be a long week


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IT'S ON!


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Vote Dirty Duece he needs an ADEX.


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

ANOTHER ONE FOR BAGHDADY! YOU GOT VOTE HOMIE!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Mar 3 2008, 08:39 PM~10081273
> *ANOTHER ONE FOR BAGHDADY! YOU GOT VOTE HOMIE!
> *



Thanks alot brother :biggrin:


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Mar 3 2008, 02:20 PM~10078300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy+Mar 3 2008, 04:20 PM~10078300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks Guys !!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 3 2008, 08:48 AM~10075961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10078420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Mar 3 2008, 08:21 PM~10081049
> *Vote Dirty Duece he needs an ADEX.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10078420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repo 4 dirty duece :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 












:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 4 2008, 09:47 AM~10084352



what now your gonna start shit with me? nothing i said was pointed towards you :uh: 

im not even worried about this shit....im not going to win ...your not going to win....so get over it...

im sure baghdady, DIRTYSANCHEZ423 or dirty duece will win.....most likely DIRTYSANCHEZ423 ....cause IMO not one setup in this contest compares to his setup....not mine.........and especially not yours.... the only way you will win is if you have more friends than the Majestics have club members ..... :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 4 2008, 10:14 AM~10084481
> *:0
> *


wow a bacon cheesebuger $1.09!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 4 2008, 10:21 AM~10084521
> *wow a bacon cheesebuger $1.09!!!!!!!!
> *


dam i get them for .99 :0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by repo_@Mar 4 2008, 07:08 AM~10084226
> *repo 4 dirty duece :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie i appreciate it


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Mar 4 2008, 09:20 AM~10084512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 THANKS!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

gawd this is to much like politics...................i voted for u though russ!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 4 2008, 10:50 AM~10085070
> *gawd this is to much like politics...................i voted for u though russ!
> *


 :yessad: 
I TRULY BELIEVE A LOT OF PEOPLE WILL VOTE FOR FRIENDS REGARDLESS OF THE SET-UP.

BUT THAT IS LIFE.......WE ALL DO IT IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

one more for dirty deuce

and not cuz of the free lapdances....lol

but i will be expecting mine if u win :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 4 2008, 10:24 AM~10084539
> *dam i get them for .99 :0
> *


 :0 Where? :0


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 PM~10085241
> *:0  Where?  :0
> *


x2


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 PM~10085248
> *x2
> *


:dunno:



Sup Homie? :wave:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Mar 4 2008, 08:50 AM~10084175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 


( La Verde )


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 4 2008, 12:18 PM~10085254
> *:dunno:
> Sup Homie? :wave:
> *


sup man hows things up in the N.E.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 4 2008, 12:22 PM~10085298
> *sup man hows things up in the N.E.
> *


it's been a very snowy winter up here... but tonight it's going to rain... it's in the 50's today here... 

How's things down there?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 4 2008, 12:44 PM~10085490
> *it's been a very snowy winter up here... but tonight it's going to rain... it's in the 50's today here...
> 
> How's things down there?
> *


oh man its nice as hell down here right now, just a lil windy.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 4 2008, 12:48 PM~10085527
> *oh man its nice as hell down here right now, just a lil windy.
> *


what's the temp?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 4 2008, 10:15 AM~10085221
> *one more for dirty deuce
> 
> and not cuz of the free lapdances....lol
> ...


thanks i appreciate it homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 PM~10085241
> *:0  Where?  :0
> *


wendys  

:roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 10:27 PM~10081781
> *VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 10:27 PM~10081781
> *VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2008, 11:48 AM~10085057
> *
> :0  :0  :0 THANKS!
> *


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 4 2008, 10:15 AM~10085221
> *one more for dirty deuce
> 
> and not cuz of the free lapdances....lol
> ...


X'2 :thumbsup: If you TONY, your taking all of us to the bar. We are even gonna let you pay for all the drinks. You know we're pulling for you homes :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

What I meant to say was that if you win, your taking all of us to the BAR!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Mar 4 2008, 11:42 AM~10085958
> *X'2 :thumbsup: If you TONY, your taking all of us to the bar. We are even gonna let you pay for all the drinks.  You know we're pulling for you homes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thankz homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Mar 4 2008, 11:45 AM~10085987
> *What I meant to say was that if you win, your taking all of us to the BAR!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Mar 4 2008, 08:20 AM~10084512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im over it bro. believe me all i did was point you out for your crying. i dont lose sleep over you or anyone else on layitlow. If you dont get your way you just cry about it thats all. I think its funny. One day you will wake up and realize that the internet is about as real as WRASSLIN' LOL........or however you all say it down there.......LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2008, 09:57 AM~10085118
> *:yessad:
> I TRULY BELIEVE A LOT OF PEOPLE WILL VOTE FOR FRIENDS REGARDLESS OF THE SET-UP.
> 
> ...



Sanchez. i gotta give it to you bro. I love the glasshouse. Never really got into the glasshouses that much but yours is real nice bro. NICE RIDER there homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 4 2008, 04:41 PM~10087215
> *im over it bro. believe me all i did was point you out for your crying. i dont lose sleep over you or anyone else on layitlow. If you dont get your way you just cry about it thats all. I think its funny. One day you will wake up and realize that the internet is about as real as WRASSLIN'  LOL........or however you all say it down there.......LOL.  :biggrin:
> *



what was i crying about? i didnt enter this contest..i was put into to...thats cool and all...but i wouldnt have even entered this contest knowing the setups in this one cause i know my setups not as clean as the others i already mentioned...you must have thought i was refering that to you..guilty conscience?..i only said everyone get your friends its getting serious in here....it was to EVERYONE...and your the only one to get bent out of shape for it.......i dont care to lose..im happy to lose to quality setups like the ones i named already...just not garbage setups....but thats ok...you got a g body so its to be expected.... :cheesy: 
and Missouri isnt "down there" :uh:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> what now your gonna start shit with me? nothing i said was pointed towards you :uh:
> 
> im not even worried about this shit....im not going to win ...your not going to win....so get over it...
> 
> im sure baghdady, DIRTYSANCHEZ423 or dirty duece will win.....most likely DIRTYSANCHEZ423 ....cause IMO not one setup in this contest compares to his setup....not mine.........and especially not yours.... the only way you will win is if you have more friends than the Majestics have club members ..... :cheesy:


im over it bro. believe me all i did was point you out for your crying. i dont lose sleep over you or anyone else on layitlow. If you dont get your way you just cry about it thats all. I think its funny. One day you will wake up and realize that the internet is about as real as WRASSLIN' LOL........or however you all say it down there.......LOL. :biggrin:
[/quote]
LOL yeah Aaron is actually West of you..

Your thinkin bout us Arkansans..and its RESSLN'


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> im over it bro. believe me all i did was point you out for your crying. i dont lose sleep over you or anyone else on layitlow. If you dont get your way you just cry about it thats all. I think its funny. One day you will wake up and realize that the internet is about as real as WRASSLIN' LOL........or however you all say it down there.......LOL. :biggrin:


LOL yeah Aaron is actually West of you..

Your thinkin bout us Arkansans..and its RESSLN'
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WRASSLIN' RESSLIN'
:roflmao:
SAME THING!!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO DE!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO PA!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO NC!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO SC!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT BACK TO NY & NJ!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO GA!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO FL!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO CA!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO WA!
WE'RE GONNA TAKE IT TO TX!
AND BACK HOME TO DC, MD & VA..............BEEYAAAAH!















> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 3 2008, 07:41 AM~10075698
> *:0  VOTE FOR BAGHDADY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 4 2008, 02:54 PM~10087322
> *...just not garbage setups....but thats ok...you got a g body so its to be expected.... :cheesy:
> 
> *


And on the cryin thing my bad so i mis-read something. I apologize for that. I can man up when i have to.

and about your comment there........

Yeah it is a G-body..................................BUT I BUILT MINE......... :0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 4 2008, 09:46 AM~10085046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


double d'z


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dont think any of you deserve a free adex. since you all pretty much have at least one.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 10:27 PM~10081781
> *VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 4 2008, 07:08 PM~10088915
> *i dont think any of you deserve a free adex. since you all pretty much have at least one.
> *


I DON'T HAVE ONE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

This contest is a joke,the 10 losers from he first contest shouldn't even be in this one,they allready had there chance and there are 2 set-ups that stand far above the rest but this will go to some 1 day built easy set-up because they have alot of friends on here.I'm glad i can afford my own adex so i don't have to care about this joke of a contest.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2008, 06:09 PM~10088926
> *I DON'T HAVE ONE
> *


i dont either :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

There is no ADEX in my trunk.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 4 2008, 06:11 PM~10088955
> *This contest is a joke,the 10 losers from he first contest shouldn't even be in this one,they allready had there chance and there are 2 set-ups that stand far above the rest but this will go to some 1 day built easy set-up because they have alot of friends on here.I'm glad i can afford my own adex so i don't have to care about this joke of a contest.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2008, 12:11 AM~10088955
> *This contest is a joke,the 10 losers from he first contest shouldn't even be in this one,they allready had there chance and there are 2 set-ups that stand far above the rest but this will go to some 1 day built easy set-up because they have alot of friends on here.I'm glad i can afford my own adex so i don't have to care about this joke of a contest.
> *


x2


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 3 2008, 10:41 AM~10075698
> *:0  VOTE FOR BAGHDADY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



you got my vote on that shit man........


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 4 2008, 06:08 PM~10088915
> *i dont think any of you deserve a free adex. since you all pretty much have at least one.
> *


i have an adel chump


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

i got yo back russull the wanna be love muscle!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 4 2008, 08:00 PM~10089857
> *you got my vote on that shit man........
> *



Thanks for the vote brother


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jsinnz64_@Mar 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10090086
> *i got yo back russull the wanna be love muscle!
> *



who is this? LOL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 4 2008, 07:43 PM~10088717
> *And on the cryin thing my bad so i mis-read something. I apologize for that. I can man up when i have to.
> 
> and about your comment there........
> ...


thats because you had to..g bodys always need to be rebuilt cause there throw away cars...try a caddy out..there a real mans ride....
as far as the build thing goes ive already covered that...you dont know whats been done to mine just like i dont know whats been done to yours...im sure you did 100% of the work on your car....buying a car thats been done up when you dont have the means or someone local that can or is willing to weld on your car is no different than paying someone to do work for you....so get over that fact...your car will always be a a throw away gbody as mine will always be a caddy that will always keep a nice value to it....you know whats really sad?...my car stock would be worth more in the real world than your car all done up like it is....sad aint it  

this thing between me and you is nothing to do with the contest..its because someone dont know when to quit....i can be a man and quit anytime your ready to be one ...as i said previously i never said anything directed towards you and you started to run your mouth.......let me know when your ready to quit cause i really like to talk shit and will continue as long as needed.....


i really dont care if i get one more vote in this...like i said i didnt enter this contest.......in fact i dont want anyone else voting for me....i want them to vote for anyone but mine cause i just dont give a dam cause i have no use for the adex :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 4 2008, 08:11 PM~10088955
> *This contest is a joke,the 10 losers from he first contest shouldn't even be in this one,they allready had there chance and there are 2 set-ups that stand far above the rest but this will go to some 1 day built easy set-up because they have alot of friends on here.I'm glad i can afford my own adex so i don't have to care about this joke of a contest.
> *



EXACTLY why i dont want anyone else to vote for me...the votes should go to someone who actually needs the adex and has a NICE setup


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i belive in the end it will be one of the 2 dirty boys or baghdaddy


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Mar 4 2008, 09:20 AM~10084512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i cant afford one  maybe if instead of buying me one i will save my pennies and get you guys to build my shit then i can enter the next contest and win :cheesy:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 09:27 PM~10081781
> *VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!
> 
> 
> ...


i vote 4 my dirty brotha LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Before



> * 187 Regal  [ 35 ]   [12.37%]
> 41chev [ 2 ]   [0.71%]
> 91PurplePeopeEater  [ 4 ]   [1.41%]
> baghdady [ 56 ]   [19.79%]
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

After



> *187 Regal  [ 35 ]   [12.32%]
> 41chev [ 2 ]   [0.70%]
> 91PurplePeopeEater  [ 4 ]   [1.41%]
> baghdady [ 56 ]   [19.72%]
> ...


----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck Russ. I got u homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10087322
> *
> you got a g body so its to be expected.... :cheesy:
> and Missouri isnt "down there"  :uh:
> *


believe it or not but i know MORE people who would prefer a g-body over a 4 door any day, even the 93-96 fleetwoods.     so thats really not a very good diss to use.


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2008, 11:37 PM~10090775
> *believe it or not but i know MORE people who would prefer a g-body over a 4 door any day, even the 93-96 fleetwoods.         so thats really not a very good diss to use.
> *


true...its still a caddy though :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 4 2008, 09:22 PM~10090629
> *thats because you had to..g bodys always need to be rebuilt cause there throw away cars...try a caddy out..there a real mans ride....
> as far as the build thing goes ive already covered that...you dont know whats been done to mine just like i dont know whats been done to yours...im sure you did 100% of the work on your car....buying a car thats been done up when you dont have the means or someone local that can or is willing to weld on your car is no different than paying someone to do work for you....so get over that fact...your car will always be a a throw away gbody as mine will always be a caddy that will always keep a nice value to it....you know whats really sad?...my car stock would be worth more in the real world than your car all done up like it is....sad aint it
> 
> ...



oh i can go all day too. the fact of the matter is i could have had an impala, could have had a lac. the reason i have a regal is because that is what i like.,....not because i could not afford any other car to build. I like the body style. thats my choice. I bought it from someone and did what I liked cause thats what I do. Not what someone else says or thinks is cool. I could give a crap less. I do it for what i like not because someone thinks i have a throw away car. you can think what you want about g bodies thats your choice. fact of the matter is no matter what someone does or says you will have a negative comment about it. and as for the runnin my mouth i apologized for that. i just said that i built mine thats all. i did......i didnt bash your cadillac. im sure we could sit all day long and pick each others cars apart. you just happen to be the one to talk about other peoples stuff......bustin on peoples stuff like you are this guru that does things better than others. Im done i apologized like a MAN. 

you should never bust on anyone for real, that attempts to lowride. thats what keeps this shit alive, thats how i got here....the first lolo i saw wasnt the greatest and no one in my family before me lowrides. so maybe you should think about that before you make negative comments about someones car. because everyone starts out somewhere and sometimes they dont have the best resources. your negativity could be discouragement to others and turn them away because they think that lowriding is full of hate. Just my .02 I have seen people get picked on because of their cars. It never hurts to try, people will learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Low Riding (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by washedupcoupe_@Mar 4 2008, 09:36 PM~10090770
> *Good luck Russ. I got u homie :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro and happy birthday too...sorry i just got off work around 10pm sorry i couldnt make it out, maybe we can get together friday night with jesse and go out and have some drinks.....man i need some jager.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2008, 08:09 PM~10088926
> *
> *


Brothers in more ways then one


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 4 2008, 11:39 PM~10090791
> *true...its still a caddy though  :biggrin:
> *


manufacturer aside, its still a 4 door. 

pointing out that someone has a g-body isnt exactly a great diss, thats all i am saying. 



some people might even take that as a compliment when its coming from someone who owns a 4 door. 

 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 4 2008, 11:42 PM~10090838
> *oh i can go all day too. the fact of the matter is i could have had an impala, could have had a lac. the reason i have a regal is because that is what i like.,....not because i could not afford any other car to build. I like the body style. thats my choice. I bought it from someone and did what I liked cause thats what I do. Not what someone else says or thinks is cool. I could give a crap less. I do it for what i like not because someone thinks i have a throw away car. you can think what you want about g bodies thats your choice. fact of the matter is no matter what someone does or says you will have a negative comment about it. and as for the runnin my mouth i apologized for that.  i just said that i built mine thats all. i did......i didnt bash your cadillac. im sure we could sit all day long and pick each others cars apart. you just happen to be the one to talk about other peoples stuff......bustin on peoples stuff like you are this guru that does things better than others. Im done i apologized like a MAN.
> 
> you should never bust on anyone for real, that attempts to lowride. thats what keeps this shit alive, thats how i got here....the first lolo i saw wasnt the greatest and no one in my family before me lowrides. so maybe you should think about that before you make negative comments about someones car. because everyone starts out somewhere and sometimes they dont have the best resources. your negativity could be discouragement to others and turn them away because they think that lowriding is full of hate. Just my .02  I have seen people get picked on because of their cars. It never hurts to try, people will learn from their mistakes.
> *


i agree with alot of that...and i know how it is starting out...hell im in fucking Springfield Missouri...there are 5 Low riders in my area...5..maybe less...shit sucks..no one to work on shit for you if you need help...no one but hill billy welders that want 60-100 bucks an hour to weld shit to your ride...if i want real help i have to drive 3-4 hours atleast ...and the same to go to a real low rider show/picnic 
.....i only talked shit towards you and your ride because i was getting the same...i give what i receive and can be rather defensive because ive put up with that kind of shit way to long in my life so i dont do it anymore..in person or on the net......i would never talk shit on any one for no reason ...i felt i had a reason in this...1 thing straight..i never said i did anything better than any one....i only say that when i KNOW i do...lol.........
whats said is said im ready to leave it be....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 5 2008, 12:10 AM~10091163
> *manufacturer aside, its still a 4 door.
> 
> pointing out that someone has a g-body isnt exactly a great diss, thats all i am saying.
> ...



but im sure even you know the luxury of a fleetwood is hard to pass up


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 5 2008, 12:20 AM~10091285
> *but im sure even you know the luxury of a fleetwood is hard to pass up
> *


i personally dont like them. i used to drive a 94 daily 45 minutes each way to work. it was lifted with 2 pumps and 4 batteries with 14" wheels. 



the only thing that really stood out about the car was the engine, its nice to have a car that heavy and actually have instant throttle response. but anything with an LT-1 engine is nice to drive.



its just too bad Cadillac didnt make those cars in a 2 door model from the factory. i would have bought one brand new and would probably own one now, lol.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

soloco is getting my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 10:27 PM~10081781
> *VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2008, 12:27 AM~10082938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 4 2008, 09:46 AM~10085046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Vote Dirty Duece


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2008, 10:57 AM~10085118
> *:yessad:
> I TRULY BELIEVE A LOT OF PEOPLE WILL VOTE FOR FRIENDS REGARDLESS OF THE SET-UP.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 Boricua Customs ALL The wAY!!
Kandy Green with ALL GOLD's & MA AUDIO's? Fuck YEA,thats the Only Way :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

vote for dirty :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 5 2008, 01:34 AM~10092326
> *vote for dirty :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2008, 01:38 AM~10092347
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

*I HATE ALL YOU ROTTEN MUTHA FUCKAS......EXCEPT ONE, DIRTY!




THE ONE FROM TEXAS!  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Mar 5 2008, 01:54 AM~10092430
> *I HATE ALL YOU ROTTEN MUTHA FUCKAS......EXCEPT ONE, DIRTY!
> THE ONE FROM TEXAS!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*GOODNIGHT*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: LINK TO VOTE










YES WE CAN :cheesy:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

41chev asked to be removed from this poll. Luckily, there were only a couple votes for him so hopefully not too many people can be mad that they lost their vote.  Sorry.


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

VOTE FOR GRIMMIS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2008, 03:56 AM~10092627
> *GOODNIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats a REAL NICE "setup"


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 5 2008, 08:23 AM~10093481
> *dam thats a REAL NICE "setup"
> *


x2 dirty you got some nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 5 2008, 09:23 AM~10093481
> *dam thats a REAL NICE "setup"
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 5 2008, 10:08 AM~10093792
> *x2 dirty you got some nice pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


THANKS GUYS!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

good luck Dirty S. you deserve it :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 5 2008, 11:12 AM~10094205
> *good luck Dirty S. you deserve it :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2008, 12:28 PM~10094312
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


if mine wouldn't have been in it, you woulda got my vote AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 5 2008, 11:35 AM~10094354
> *if mine wouldn't have been in it, you woulda got my vote AGAIN :thumbsup:
> *


LIKEWISE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2008, 12:36 PM~10094360
> *LIKEWISE
> *


thanx homie, i'm still waiting to hear back from those guys at inline tube


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 5 2008, 11:37 AM~10094374
> *thanx homie, i'm still waiting to hear back from those guys at inline tube
> *


DID YOU EMAIL OR CALL? I GOT THE NUMBER.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2008, 12:46 PM~10094432
> *DID YOU EMAIL OR CALL? I GOT THE NUMBER.
> *


I emailed them. someone wrote me back telling me they would check their records and get back to me in a day or so. that was over a week ago. I emailed them back on Monday but haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 5 2008, 02:24 AM~10092282
> *:0 Boricua Customs ALL The wAY!!
> Kandy Green with ALL GOLD's & MA AUDIO's? Fuck YEA,thats the Only Way :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Thanks for the Vote Bro !!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 4 2008, 12:19 PM~10085268
> *:thumbsup:
> Street Ride backyard built by my self and help from a few friends here and there, absolutely no shop work here and no Adex's !!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 5 2008, 11:52 AM~10094477
> *I emailed them. someone wrote me back telling me they would check their records and get back to me in a day or so. that was over a week ago. I emailed them back on Monday but haven't heard anything yet
> *


586-532-1363


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Mar 5 2008, 02:54 AM~10092430
> *I HATE ALL YOU ROTTEN MUTHA FUCKAS......EXCEPT ONE, DIRTY!
> THE ONE FROM TEXAS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Mar 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10089374
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Truth hurt?Look at some of the top vote getters, are you kidding me.You really think they are the best?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, baghdady

:wave:  

YOU PUPPY TOSSER! :angry:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2008, 04:23 PM~10097146
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, baghdady
> 
> ...



:angry: Read my signature :biggrin: Baghdady does NOT support the act of puppy tossing


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, baghdady
> 
> :wave:
> ...


You frog molester.








[/quote]


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: 









:cheesy:



:0 VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: 










YES WE CAN :cheesy: 


























































:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2008, 06:09 PM~10097444
> *You frog molester.
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2008, 08:09 PM~10088926
> *I DON'T HAVE ONE
> *



wtf you gonna do with ONE adex? 

dont get me wrong though your trunk is top notch stuff, but, what you gonna do with your one adex? make the front a single dump? and waste all that work you allready did?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* devil_dog *, boodaddio


really?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 5 2008, 07:30 PM~10097582
> *wtf you gonna do with ONE adex?
> make the front a single dump? and waste all that work you allready did?
> *


his front end is a single dump now...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 5 2008, 07:58 PM~10098581
> *his front end is a single dump now...
> *


THAT IS CORRECT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2008, 08:59 PM~10098590
> *THAT IS CORRECT
> *


swapping out to an Adex wouldnt be that hard. remove the oil systems dump, change the fitting on the "Y" block and bend a new hardline.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10098632
> *swapping out to an Adex wouldnt be that hard. remove the oil systems dump, change the fitting on the "Y" block and bend a new hardline.
> 
> 
> ...


IT WOULD GO GOOD WITH THOSE SLOWDOWNS.......I GOT THEM FROM A REALLY COOL CAT!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE BUILD!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I MUST SAY TINO IS A MASTERMIND AND I KNOW HE GOES ABOVE AND BEYOND TO MAKE SURE IT'S RIGHT! FUCK ALL THEM HATERS!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm in like last place. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: With the best set-up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Fucking LIL is funny as hell.Go dirty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigM407 (Aug 13, 2006)

i vote Dirty Sanchez


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigM407_@Mar 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10099991
> *i vote Dirty Sanchez
> *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

GO DIRTY.

Support your local GLASSHOUSE RIDER


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2008, 09:10 PM~10099288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but if you won you'd have to change the name to "Most Liked"


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 6 2008, 02:10 AM~10099288
> *I'm in like last place. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: With the best set-up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Fucking LIL is funny as hell.Go dirty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I am not far behind ya lol hey where can I get a set of battery hold downs like dirty has?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

LINK TO VOTE</a>










:cheesy:


:0 VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: 










YES WE CAN :cheesy: 


















































































:cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

nice slowdowns!!!!












:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


im glad you used them.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Dirty S. got 76 votes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MAC (Jan 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 6 2008, 12:20 AM~10100680
> *Yeah but if you won you'd have to change the name to "Most Liked"
> *



and that would be ALOT of work lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 6 2008, 05:13 PM~10103877
> *and that would be ALOT of work lol
> *


Yeah and the more work you put in your trunk = less votes. :biggrin: :0 I should of went with black batts and no chrome.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 6 2008, 03:55 PM~10105712
> *Yeah and the more work you put in your trunk = less votes. :biggrin:  :0 I should of went with black batts and no chrome.
> *



if that was the case id be winning. my trunk aint shit. 3 pump 4 dump 4 batts. i have a chrome motor for the front, thats it. do i think i deserve the adex? no. i dont. but i dont think any of you guys really deserve it ither. dont get me wrong these setups are outstanding. but i still dont think much of you deserve one. maybe the glass house.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 6 2008, 02:55 PM~10105712
> *Yeah and the more work you put in your trunk = less votes. :biggrin:  :0 I should of went with black batts and no chrome.
> *


You are right, your ride does deserve to be the big WEINER... I told you my vote was going to Dirty because his setup is tight but he is missing an adex/adel.  

Now you can claim the title of "Most Hated Lay It Low Member" because you do have a COMPLETE trunk and not getting the votes for it. Im pretty sure you still have to beat out a couple of people but they mainly just get online to talk shit. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Mar 6 2008, 03:33 PM~10106019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 6 2008, 03:55 PM~10105712
> *Yeah and the more work you put in your trunk = less votes. :biggrin:  :0 I should of went with black batts and no chrome.
> *


dam if thats the case i better toss out all this chrome i just bought


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 6 2008, 04:50 AM~10099110
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE BUILD!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 6 2008, 08:14 PM~10107671
> *dam if thats the case i better toss out all this chrome i just bought
> *


shit ill take it.

like i said, i just have a lil daily driver setup. im not hear to wow anyone, i just want to ride...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 6 2008, 03:33 PM~10106019
> *if that was the case id be winning. my trunk aint shit. 3 pump 4 dump 4 batts. i have a chrome motor for the front, thats it. do i think i deserve the adex? no. i dont. but i dont think any of you guys really deserve it ither. dont get me wrong these setups are outstanding. but i still dont think much of you deserve one. maybe the glass house.
> *


why do you think they dont deserve one?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

looks like you might have to break down and just buy one Rus. I am sure Brent will hook you up. I tried bro.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 6 2008, 09:03 PM~10108060
> *shit ill take it.
> 
> like i said, i just have a lil daily driver setup. im not hear to wow anyone, i just want to ride...
> ...



thats all that matters


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 6 2008, 08:59 PM~10108018
> *nice
> *


thanks, nothing better than a customer who loves lowridin
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 6 2008, 07:59 PM~10108018
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:cheesy:
[/quote]


:0 VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: 










YES WE CAN :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 6 2008, 05:22 AM~10100695
> *I am not far behind ya lol  hey where can I get a set of battery hold downs like dirty has?
> *


just hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 6 2008, 09:33 PM~10106019
> *if that was the case id be winning. my trunk aint shit. 3 pump 4 dump 4 batts. i have a chrome motor for the front, thats it. do i think i deserve the adex? no. i dont. but i dont think any of you guys really deserve it ither. dont get me wrong these setups are outstanding. but i still dont think much of you deserve one. maybe the glass house.*


????????????????????????
What does that mean???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

daam dirty still kicking asssss... :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Mar 7 2008, 05:20 PM~10115235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 7 2008, 11:13 PM~10115174
> *daam dirty still kicking asssss... :0
> *


When he wins he's buying me a bottle of crown




GO DIRTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 7 2008, 05:20 PM~10115235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN Dirty! Thats the best looking endorsement so far! :worship: I wish I could vote for you again! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 7 2008, 06:50 PM~10115919
> *DAMN Dirty! Thats the best looking endorsement so far! :worship: I wish I could vote for you again!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I LIKES IT A LOT!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i voted for DIRTYSANCHEZ423


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I voted for Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Mar 7 2008, 07:45 PM~10116357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

THANKS X2!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> :cheesy:


:0 VOTE FOR BAGHDADY :cheesy: 










YES WE CAN :cheesy: 









[/quote]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE BUILD!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I MUST SAY TINO IS A MASTERMIND AND I KNOW HE GOES ABOVE AND BEYOND TO MAKE SURE IT'S RIGHT! FUCK ALL THEM HATERS!*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, baghdady

:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 7 2008, 09:52 PM~10116781
> *:uh:
> *


I guess campaning for that adex is for everybody... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2008, 11:18 PM~10117911
> *I guess campaning for that adex is for everybody... :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :rofl:

I think Dirty will be the first to pass the 100 votes on this poll.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2008, 10:18 PM~10117911
> *I guess campaning for that adex is for everybody... :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: I have to give him sh!t he’s a damn good campaign manager. I am at a disadvantage being all the way in Iraq. I don’t have a way to get so many pictures lol. He has posted like a thousand lmao. He’s killing me :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrat's to Dirty Sanchez...Your car is tight...alot of great rides...keep the Contests going...Thank you Andy....


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

vote for west coast ridaz set up straight all street


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 8 2008, 07:30 AM~10119475
> *Congrat's to Dirty Sanchez...Your car is tight...alot of great rides...keep the Contests going...Thank you Andy....
> *


THANKS, BUT I AIN'T WON YET STILL GOTTA MAKE IT THROUGH THE WEEKEND!


----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 7 2008, 07:29 PM~10116635
> *VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like a show set not street


----------



## BAY AREA 64 (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 7 2008, 07:29 PM~10116635
> *VOTE FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ423!
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like a show set up not street


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAY AREA 64_@Mar 8 2008, 10:32 AM~10119810
> *this looks like a show set up not street
> *


and you look like a newbie :uh: :roflmao:


its a street setup that can compete with a show setup.....as you can tell from his pics he rides rain or shine....or ICE lol...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAY AREA 64+Mar 8 2008, 09:32 AM~10119810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 HE DON'T KNOW!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 7 2008, 05:51 PM~10115062
> *????????????????????????
> What does that mean???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...



obviously you all can afford one for your trailer queens, and other super outstanding cars, but tell me this, WTF ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE ADEX IF YOU WIN IT?


that shits prolly not gonna get used. are you going to take apart your setup just to put in one adex? thats dumb. like i said if anyone deserves it its the glass house because hes only got one italian to the front, itll take him an hour or whatever to put it in but the rest of you allready have multiple adex's obviously if you can afford it, you dont deserve to win it. thats like being a millionaire and buying lottery tickets. its just greedy. wanna know what i think? i think the best daily driver should get it. most of these cars dont look like they have been driven more than a few miles. if you build the shit drive it!!! nothing better than a nice daily driver with a super reliable adex! i bet most of you fuckers hardley ever charge your batts cuz all you do is roll it off the trailer and park it at a show.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 8 2008, 06:16 PM~10121065
> *obviously you all can afford one for your trailer queens, and other super outstanding cars, but tell me this, WTF ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE ADEX IF YOU WIN IT?
> that shits prolly not gonna get used. are you going to take apart your setup just to put in one adex? thats dumb. like i said if anyone deserves it its the glass house because hes only got one italian to the front, itll take him an hour or whatever to put it in but the rest of you allready have multiple adex's obviously if you can afford it, you dont deserve to win it. thats like being a millionaire and buying lottery tickets. its just greedy. wanna know what i think? i think the best daily driver should get it. most of these cars dont look like they have been driven more than a few miles. if you build the shit drive it!!! nothing better than a nice daily driver with a super reliable adex! i bet most of you fuckers hardley ever charge your batts cuz all you do is roll it off the trailer and park it at a show.
> *


So because these cars have clean setups and adex's that automatically makes them a trailer queen? Just because our setups don't look like a rat nest of wires and shit thrown together we don't deserve an adex? Some people want a show quality setup for a daily driver.. I know I do.. so before you go off about cars being too clean and having too many adex's why don't you get your facts straight about the cars you speak about...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

who one the last one/ last i looked dirtysancheze was killin em?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm campaining for Dirty Sanchez!!!

Vote or die people!!!

Good luck baby!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell of an endorsement. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Mar 8 2008, 03:13 PM~10121860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 8 2008, 07:16 PM~10121065
> *obviously you all can afford one for your trailer queens, and other super outstanding cars, but tell me this, WTF ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE ADEX IF YOU WIN IT?
> that shits prolly not gonna get used. are you going to take apart your setup just to put in one adex? thats dumb. like i said if anyone deserves it its the glass house because hes only got one italian to the front, itll take him an hour or whatever to put it in but the rest of you allready have multiple adex's obviously if you can afford it, you dont deserve to win it. thats like being a millionaire and buying lottery tickets. its just greedy. wanna know what i think? i think the best daily driver should get it. most of these cars dont look like they have been driven more than a few miles. if you build the shit drive it!!! nothing better than a nice daily driver with a super reliable adex! i bet most of you fuckers hardley ever charge your batts cuz all you do is roll it off the trailer and park it at a show.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm sorry you don't have money bro and i'm sorry my ride is nice also.I've drivin mine to Chi town which is 10 hours away and to stl which is 4 hours away and around my town all the time.And i only have 1 adex i would love to have 2 for my back pump,no where in this contest did it say if you have an adex you can't be in it.and as far as my set-up being to nice to vote for homie,you need to look at the topic again vote for the best set-up not vote for the crappyest that needs help.We Majestics hommie We own show cars that can roll,yeah if i go to a show 20 hours away i traler it,just like everyone else,just because you say yours is a daily dosen't mean it has to look like ass,maybe you just need to step your game up. :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I had to give it up for Mufasa's ride!  plus it hopz best of both worlds


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

QUOTE(HARDLUCK88 @ Mar 8 2008, 06:16 PM) *
*obviously you all can afford one for your trailer queens, and other super outstanding cars,* but tell me this, WTF ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE ADEX IF YOU WIN IT?
that shits prolly not gonna get used. are you going to take apart your setup just to put in one adex? thats dumb. like i said if anyone deserves it its the glass house because hes only got one italian to the front, itll take him an hour or whatever to put it in but the rest of you allready have multiple adex's obviously if you can afford it, you dont deserve to win it. thats like being a millionaire and buying lottery tickets. its just greedy. wanna know what i think? i think the best daily driver should get it. most of these cars dont look like they have been driven more than a few miles. if you build the shit drive it!!! nothing better than a nice daily driver with a super reliable adex! i bet *most *of you fuckers hardley ever charge your batts cuz all you do is roll it off the trailer and park it at a show.




> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 8 2008, 03:31 PM~10121660
> *So because these cars have clean setups and adex's that automatically makes them a trailer queen?
> 
> Just because our setups don't look like a rat nest of wires and shit thrown together we don't deserve an adex? Some people want a show quality setup for a daily driver.. I know I do.. so before you go off about cars being too clean and having too many adex's why don't you get your facts straight about the cars you speak about...
> *



*did i say they were ALL trailer queens?*

im sorry you dont agree with the way i feel about this. but i do have my right to an opinion and as do you. i just feel this contest is bogus. yes i did vote, for the glass house. but again. thats how i feel and if you dont like it, then tough titties! :biggrin: 


and if anything, my above statement was a barrage of compliments to the other cars.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 8 2008, 04:57 PM~10122041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm sorry you don't have money bro and i'm sorry my ride is nice also.I've drivin mine to Chi town which is 10 hours away and to stl which is 4 hours away and around my town all the time.And i only have 1 adex i would love to have 2 for my back pump,no where in this contest did it say if you have an adex you can't be in it.and as far as my set-up being to nice to vote for homie,you need to look at the topic again vote for the best set-up not vote for the crappyest that needs help.We Majestics hommie We own show cars that can roll,yeah if i go to a show 20 hours away i traler it,just like everyone else,just because you say yours is a daily dosen't mean it has to look like ass,maybe you just need to step your game up. :0
> *



and for the record, i drove my cadillac with switches and no accumulators from connecticut to california. so. yeah. there.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *baghdady*, MIS HUEVOS, undr8ed, G-Bodyman, *DIRTYSANCHEZ423*

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

I THINK THIS VATO (DIRTY SANCHEZ) DEFINITLY DESERVES IT THIS HOMIE RIDES LIKE THE POST OFFICE, RAIN, SLEET OR SNOW !!!!!!!!
A REAL RIDER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 8 2008, 04:57 PM~10122041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm sorry you don't have money bro and i'm sorry my ride is nice also.I've drivin mine to Chi town which is 10 hours away and to stl which is 4 hours away and around my town all the time.And i only have 1 adex i would love to have 2 for my back pump,no where in this contest did it say if you have an adex you can't be in it.and as far as my set-up being to nice to vote for homie,you need to look at the topic again vote for the best set-up not vote for the crappyest that needs help.We Majestics hommie We own show cars that can roll,yeah if i go to a show 20 hours away i traler it,just like everyone else,just because you say yours is a daily dosen't mean it has to look like ass,maybe you just need to step your game up. :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Mar 8 2008, 06:39 PM~10122768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ALREADY KNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

You about to break 100. I dont think there would be so many votes up here if we didnt do what we did LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Faghdady_@Mar 8 2008, 06:49 PM~10122819
> *You about to break 100. I dont think there would be so many votes up here if we didnt do what we did LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN, LOTS OF GOOD LAUGHS AND SMACK TALK.......A TEMPORARY ADVERSARY.

I STILL EDIT YOUR NAME IN QUOTES!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BUT STILL THIS SHIT AIN'T OVER!!!!

*VOTE DIRTYSANCHEZ423!!!*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 05:55 PM~10122842
> *IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN, LOTS OF GOOD LAUGHS AND SMACK TALK.......A TEMPORARY ADVERSARY.
> 
> I STILL EDIT YOUR NAME IN QUOTES!
> ...



:angry: Fkng Chuck! started that bs lol. 



Stay on your toes. I am not done campaigning :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 >>>>>>>>VOTE FOR BAGHDADY<<<<<<<<[/b]

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 8 2008, 06:59 PM~10122856
> *:angry:  Fkng Chuck! started that bs lol.
> Stay on your toes. I am not done campaigning  :cheesy:
> *


  OH I AM


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

100 votes for dirtyS...dam lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 8 2008, 07:17 PM~10122939
> *1 :0 :0*


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 07:22 PM~10122963
> *1 :0  :0
> *


  GOT MY VOTE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 8 2008, 03:31 PM~10121660
> *So because these cars have clean setups and adex's that automatically makes them a trailer queen? Just because our setups don't look like a rat nest of wires and shit thrown together we don't deserve an adex? Some people want a show quality setup for a daily driver.. I know I do.. so before you go off about cars being too clean and having too many adex's why don't you get your facts straight about the cars you speak about...
> *


damn that's well said...Just cause somebody doesn't want a hoopty as a lowrider, that doesn't mean he has a show car...Damn I'm sick of hearing that...Here are one of the best quotes I ever read on here:

DIPPINIT - "People will not like what they can't afford to have, or can't build. That's why they say they are all street, because you can take any car throw rims, and bunch of striping, and your done. then you are keeping it real and OG"


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

1991purple people eater deserves this adex!!!! His dedication to lowriding is unsirpast. He will drive this car hundreds of miles to show up to even small shows and get togethers. He always serves some fools in the hop compitition and then drives his car back home when others are loading up there trailors. He is the definition of a hard core cruiser!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 8 2008, 11:29 PM~10124034
> *1991purple people eater deserves this adex!!!! His dedication to lowriding is unsirpast.  He will drive this car hundreds of miles to show up to even small shows and get togethers. He always serves some fools in the hop compitition and then drives his car back home when others are loading up there trailors. He is the definition of a hard core cruiser!!!!!
> *


Yeah that is the truth right there...  Unfortunately this contest is really a popularity contest and about who can rally the most votes and campaign the hardest...But then again, when votes are involved, politics is automatically involved too...These two things can and will never be separated...But I give props to Andy though who after all is really giving back to the lowriding community cause after all, no contest can be perfect or flawless...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 8 2008, 09:23 PM~10124013
> *damn that's well said...Just cause somebody doesn't want a hoopty as a lowrider, that doesn't mean he has a show car...Damn I'm sick of hearing that...Here are one of the best quotes I ever read on here:
> 
> DIPPINIT - "People will not like what they can't afford to have, or can't build. That's why they say they are all street, because you can take any car throw rims, and bunch of striping, and your done. then you are keeping it real and OG"
> *



DIPPINIT cant say it any better than that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 8 2008, 02:51 AM~10118796
> *:biggrin:  I have to give him sh!t he’s a damn good campaign manager. I am at a disadvantage being all the way in Iraq. I don’t have a way to get so many pictures lol. He has posted like a thousand lmao. He’s killing me  :biggrin:
> *


damn man stay safe out there in that hell hole  ...As for campaning, you are doing pretty good there... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 8 2008, 10:02 PM~10123880
> *  GOT MY VOTE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 8 2008, 09:42 PM~10124100
> *damn man stay safe out there in that hell hole  ...As for campaning, you are doing pretty good there... :biggrin:
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 9 2008, 12:41 AM~10124440
> *:biggrin:
> *


VOTED FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 8 2008, 11:23 PM~10124013
> *damn that's well said...Just cause somebody doesn't want a hoopty as a lowrider, that doesn't mean he has a show car...Damn I'm sick of hearing that...Here are one of the best quotes I ever read on here:
> 
> DIPPINIT - "People will not like what they can't afford to have, or can't build. That's why they say they are all street, because you can take any car throw rims, and bunch of striping, and your done. then you are keeping it real and OG"
> *



i just choose not to have an over the top outlandish lowrider. ever hear the phrase, keep it simple stupid? thats what i did, i kept it elegante ant simple. i am keeping it real, because a car with all that pattern stuff and miles of pinstriping are just one step closer to game over, and rollin malo. i respect the work put into them, but i just wanted to be modest and keep it real. thats what lowriding is about. to me anyways. everyone has their own interpritation. if you are telling me that my car is a hooptie because its not as nice as a show car, then your no better than hitler, because your basically telling me im not good enough and what i believe in is wrong. i have plenty of people that can vouch for me that know im a real rider. i dont care really what you think other wise, because thats how we do it on the east coast, we dont hate each other, we embrace the fact that we all get together no matter how we interpret the word "lowrider".


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 8 2008, 11:44 PM~10124742
> *i just choose not to have an over the top outlandish lowrider. ever hear the phrase, keep it simple stupid? thats what i did, i kept it elegante ant simple. i am keeping it real, because a car with all that pattern stuff and miles of pinstriping are just one step closer to game over, and rollin malo. i respect the work put into them, but i just wanted to be modest and keep it real. thats what lowriding is about. to me anyways. everyone has their own interpritation. if you are telling me that my car is a hooptie because its not as nice as a show car, then your no better than hitler, because your basically telling me im not good enough and what i believe in is wrong. i have plenty of people that can vouch for me that know im a real rider. i dont care really what you think other wise, because thats how we do it on the east coast, we dont hate each other, we embrace the fact that we all get together no matter how we interpret the word "lowrider".
> *



I am not hating on you homie, your opinion is your opinion. Just don’t try to blanket the whole lowriding scene with what you believe. That’s not how EVRYBODY does it on the EAST COAST brother. I know… I live on the east coast too 

And yes...regardless of what you ride on the east we ride together


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2008, 12:43 AM~10124734
> *VOTED FOR DIRTYSANCHEZ......... :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 9 2008, 12:43 AM~10124734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  




THANKS!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 9 2008, 02:36 AM~10124981
> *I am not hating on you homie, your opinion is your opinion. Just don’t try to blanket the whole lowriding scene with what you believe. That’s not how EVRYBODY does it on the EAST COAST brother. I know… I live on the east coast too
> 
> And yes...regardless of what you ride on the east we ride together
> *


your on the FAR EAST coast :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

YOU GOT MY VOTE DIRTY SANCHEZ


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: for *DIRTY SANCHEZ*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+Mar 9 2008, 09:41 AM~10125980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 9 2008, 01:44 AM~10124742
> *i just choose not to have an over the top outlandish lowrider. ever hear the phrase, keep it simple stupid? thats what i did, i kept it elegante ant simple. i am keeping it real, because a car with all that pattern stuff and miles of pinstriping are just one step closer to game over, and rollin malo. i respect the work put into them, but i just wanted to be modest and keep it real. thats what lowriding is about. to me anyways. everyone has their own interpritation. if you are telling me that my car is a hooptie because its not as nice as a show car, then your no better than hitler, because your basically telling me im not good enough and what i believe in is wrong. i have plenty of people that can vouch for me that know im a real rider. i dont care really what you think other wise, because thats how we do it on the east coast, we dont hate each other, we embrace the fact that we all get together no matter how we interpret the word "lowrider".
> *


Yeah go back to that quote here cause it seems to be applying to you even though I wasn't really talking about you personally but it seems that quote from DIPPINIT applies well to your way of thinking....As for that quote ''because thats how we do it on the east coast, we dont hate each other, we embrace the fact that we all get together no matter'', let me do this... :roflmao: :roflmao: The East Coast is a lot bigger than the New England states and even in there, I see some hating between you guys so imagine on the whole East Coast...But I'm not hating on you man but I'm just like you, I have an opinion on lowriding and it sure as hell different than yours and I ain't got no damn show cars or even close to it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 9 2008, 02:36 AM~10124981
> *I am not hating on you homie, your opinion is your opinion. Just don’t try to blanket the whole lowriding scene with what you believe. That’s not how EVRYBODY does it on the EAST COAST brother. I know… I live on the east coast too
> 
> And yes...regardless of what you ride on the east we ride together
> *


amennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Mar 9 2008, 02:36 AM~10124981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont believe you


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 9 2008, 01:21 PM~10126674
> *Yeah go back to that quote here cause it seems to be applying to you even though I wasn't really talking about you personally but it seems that quote from DIPPINIT applies well to your way of thinking....As for that quote ''because thats how we do it on the east coast, we dont hate each other, we embrace the fact that we all get together no matter'', let me do this... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  The East Coast is a lot bigger than the New England states and even in there, I see some hating between you guys so imagine on the whole East Coast...But I'm not hating on you man but I'm just like you, I have an opinion on lowriding and it sure as hell different than yours and I ain't got no damn show cars or even close to it...
> *


yeah right ya goof, you will have one of the baddest big bodies out, engraved side panels and grill, along with chrome everywhere, come on ya goooooof, you aint foolin nobody, your ride is sick! :cheesy:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Mar 3 2008, 09:00 AM~10076020
> *alot of nice setups but i voted dirty duece he needs an adex  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT

Vote 4 DirtySanchez423!!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, DIRTYSANCHEZ423


:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Mar 10 2008, 12:38 AM~10131537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 8 2008, 02:57 PM~10122041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm sorry you don't have money bro and i'm sorry my ride is nice also.I've drivin mine to Chi town which is 10 hours away and to stl which is 4 hours away and around my town all the time.And i only have 1 adex i would love to have 2 for my back pump,no where in this contest did it say if you have an adex you can't be in it.and as far as my set-up being to nice to vote for homie,you need to look at the topic again vote for the best set-up not vote for the crappyest that needs help.We Majestics hommie We own show cars that can roll,yeah if i go to a show 20 hours away i traler it,just like everyone else,just because you say yours is a daily dosen't mean it has to look like ass,maybe you just need to step your game up. :0
> *


*Thats right,( From the street to the show )*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ALMOST OVER :biggrin: :biggrin: CONGRATS TO DIRTY SANCHEZ WELL DESERVED WIN


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thought ti was over on sunday?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 10 2008, 07:38 AM~10132484
> *thought ti was over on sunday?
> *


Please vote for your favorite street setup which you feel deserves to win the free Adex! (Poll ends 3/10 @ 9AM)


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 10 2008, 07:25 AM~10132242
> *ALMOST OVER  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CONGRATS TO DIRTY SANCHEZ WELL DESERVED WIN
> *


THANKS!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GAME OVER


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

The contest has ended. Congratulations to the winner: DIRTYSANCHEZ423


----------

